
There's no such thing as a 'pure' European–or anyone else - sohkamyung
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/05/theres-no-such-thing-pure-european-or-anyone-else
======
cup
The whole concept of racial purity really only makes sense if you have a poor
grasp of science or a nefarious intention.

------
nyolfen
what about 'indigenous'?

~~~
bhaak
Quote the article: “Basically, everybody’s myth is wrong, even the indigenous
groups’”.

I never understood how one could try to argue one's "race superiority" by
claiming one's blood to be pure.

Especially in Europe where you have lots of migration and mingling even in
recorded history. The Roman Empire was an early melting pot and the following
Völkerwanderung added only to this mix.

